# Sulcata w/ a pancake?



## AesopTortoise (Feb 20, 2013)

I have an almost 2 year old Sulcata, Aesop, who I love. I also can't get over how awesome pancake tortoises are. I believe they have similar housing needs and want feedback on thoughts of having them be house mates, only until Aes outgrows my table. Side note: thanks for this forum. Essential for tortoise health/happiness.


----------



## sibi (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think that's a good idea. If both were hatchlings, maybe you can get away with it for a little while, but with the sulcata being almost 2 years old, it's not a good idea. Sulcatas are really big, and yours will be getting even bigger. Pancakes are small. I'd hate to think what a salcata can do if he tries to climb over the small pancake. See what I mean?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 20, 2013)

The housing for a sulcata and a pancake are totally different...And the diet, if done correctly, also. You would also be mixing species, which can basically kill both of your torts (note the CAN part), and should not be done by any but the VERY experienced. If you want a pancake, great: put them in separate enclosures .


----------



## AesopTortoise (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, well nipped that in the bud. I was wrong. That's why this forum is great.


----------

